# Kaulquappen aus austrocknender Pfütze retten?



## Jam (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

bei uns in der Nähe gibt es eine brachliegende Wiese, auf der jedes Jahr in kleinen, durch Regen auf verdichtetem Boden entstandenen Seen und Pfützen die __ Frösche/__ Kröten laichen. Habe vor 3 Tagen mal nach Quappen gesucht und tatsächlich im Wasser in einer alten Reifenspur klitzekleine schwarze Quappen entdeckt. Bei dem Wetter ist das Wasser aber spätestens übermorgen weg. 

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mich als Quappenretter betätige und die Jungs und Mädels in eine größere Pfütze (oder unseren Teich) umsiedeln soll. Oder lass ich der Natur ihren Lauf ???

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen aus austrocknender Pfütze retten?*

Servus Jam,

Also ich würde die kleinen auf alle Fälle vorsichtig umsiedeln,
somit gibst du ihnen auf alle Fälle eine Chance zu überleben!
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob die anderen großen Pfützen auch bald austrocken können setzt sie in deinen Teich. Anders sterben sie sicher und so
haben sie eine Chance, die haben die kleinen sich verdient!

Finde es echt spitze das du bereit bist dich um sie zu kümmern und ihnen deinen Teich anbietest!

Viel Erfolg bei der Rettung!


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen aus austrocknender Pfütze retten?*

Hallo Jam!

Ja, mach das mal! 
Man soll ja nichts der Natur entnehmen, aber:
rette die __ Frösche und __ Kröten, bevor die Pfütze ausgetrocknet ist.
In Deinem Teich werden sie Dir sicher Freude bereiten!


----------

